# flying from [Aruba to Florida without going thru Miami]



## MRSFUSSY (Apr 4, 2009)

Aruba to Florida without going thru Miami.  Does anyone know if this is doable?


----------



## djs (Apr 4, 2009)

Where in FL are you trying to go? It's doable, but might be a PITA.  Say you were going to Orlando, you could fly on Copa Airlines but that would include a stop in Panama City, Panama; or you could fly United, but you'd fly through Washington DC.  

I suspect you are looking for a non-stop flight from Aruba to some city other than Miami.  Have you tried looking on Kayak to see your options?


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I'll have to try kayak.  Thanks for the idea.  Last month we spent 2 weeks in Aruba, flew to Miami (AA) spent 2 additional weeks in Ft. Lauderdale.  OK fine.  Trouble was in Miami.  Landed at gate 68, had to get to luggage at #25.
(we are both mildly handicapped.)  We were in an electric cart and when we got to about 44 or 45 the driver made us get off the cart and walk the rest of the way.  What a sight we were.  We had arranged car service and since we were so late getting to #25 we figured that the driver had probably given up on us, but he was still there.  That's why I'm trying to avoid Miami Airport, couldn't take that situation again.


----------



## Jennie (Apr 5, 2009)

Suggest you call American Airlines Customer Service and ask for their help. Most airlines have a variety of services available for assisting elderly and disabled passengers. They should be able to assign an employee to meet you when your plane lands in Miami and assist you in obtaining your luggage and making your way to the transportation pick up area. 

There are no direct flights from Aruba to Ft. Lauderdale. All flights have strange connections e.g. through Philadelphia, New York, Washington, D.C., etc... The fares are more expensive and it adds many extra hours to your trip.

Is it possible for you to get by with a carry-on suitcase? Perhaps you could mail some extra things to the Ft. Lauderdale resort to hold for your arrival?


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 5, 2009)

Spirit goes from FLL but..... I wouldn't trust that they'd fly - they are only once a week and if they cancel.....  Sorry you had that experience in Miami!  We have had the opposite when I was mildly handicapped.


----------



## calgarygary (Apr 5, 2009)

We have no mobility issues but can certainly understand wanting to avoid Miami - it is a very challenging airport to get around, or at least was in 2006.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2009)

According to Airline Route Mapper (http://arm.64hosts.com/), aside from Miami & Ft. Lauderdale (Spirit), there are non-stops to Atlanta (Delta) and Houston (Continental).   If you found your way to nearby Bonaire, you could fly to Orlando or Tampa, via San Juan (American).  

BTW, I find this little program a gem for finding who-flies-where.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2009)

Jennie said:


> Suggest you call American Airlines Customer Service and ask for their help. Most airlines have a variety of services available for assisting elderly and disabled passengers. They should be able to assign an employee to meet you when your plane lands in Miami and assist you in obtaining your luggage and making your way to the transportation pick up area.
> 
> There are no direct flights from Aruba to Ft. Lauderdale. All flights have strange connections e.g. through Philadelphia, New York, Washington, D.C., etc... The fares are more expensive and it adds many extra hours to your trip.
> 
> Is it possible for you to get by with a carry-on suitcase? Perhaps you could mail some extra things to the Ft. Lauderdale resort to hold for your arrival?


I agree with this advice....and mention the reason you are contactingthem ahead of time is to avoid the problem you had last time.
I did the Aruba-Miami-Orlando connection a few years ago and when I looked at the sign of where I had to walk to - it gave a walking time of 28 minutes!!!!


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Apr 5, 2009)

*Information Reads That This Post Was Moved.*

Where was it moved to?  

Thanks.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2009)

MRSFUSSY said:


> Where was it moved to?
> 
> Thanks.


It is now under "Travel Info"


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Apr 6, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> I agree with this advice....and mention the reason you are contactingthem ahead of time is to avoid the problem you had last time.
> I did the Aruba-Miami-Orlando connection a few years ago and when I looked at the sign of where I had to walk to - it gave a walking time of 28 minutes!!!!



Hi,  28 minutes isn't too bad if you're not walking with 2 canes


----------



## marsha77 (Apr 7, 2009)

Talent,

Thanks for the route mapper link, this will come in handy!  Thanks,

Marsha 



Talent312 said:


> According to Airline Route Mapper (http://arm.64hosts.com/), aside from Miami & Ft. Lauderdale (Spirit), there are non-stops to Atlanta (Delta) and Houston (Continental).   If you found your way to nearby Bonaire, you could fly to Orlando or Tampa, via San Juan (American).
> 
> BTW, I find this little program a gem for finding who-flies-where.


----------

